# Forellenangeln in Kroatien



## sam1000-0 (6. April 2016)

Hallo
Wir fahren im Juli für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub mit Familie ans Meer in der Nähe von Rijeka und möchten
gern unter anderem auch am Fluß Rijecina in der Nähe von Rijeka angeln gehen.
Darf man da angel?
Wenn ja,möchte ich gerne wissen auf was man da angeln kann oder darf und womit?
Erlaubnißscheine für 7 Tage sind gültig auch am Meer?
Wenn sich jemand da auskennt dann bitte ich um Info.


----------



## glavoc (8. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Kroatien*

Hallo,
kann deine Fragen nur ein klein wenig beantworten, da ich nur im Meer fische...Sorry vorab! Also du schreibst:



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Wir fahren im Juli für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub mit Familie ans Meer in der Nähe von Rijeka und möchten
> gern unter anderem auch am Fluß Rijecina in der Nähe von Rijeka angeln gehen.
> Darf man da angel?
> 
> ...



Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen erst mal, vielleicht kommt noch mehr von besser informierten Boardies?
lg
#h


----------



## sam1000-0 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Kroatien*

Hallo
Danke erstmal,jetzt weiß ich zumindest daß ich noch eine Lizenz für das Meerfischen extra brauche.
Gruß


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Kroatien*

Hallo,

zu den Forellen: Kroatien hat sehr schöne Gewässer zum Fischen auf Forellen, allerdings die Gegend von Rijeka ist dafür nicht gerade die erste Wahl. In den besseren Gewässern ist üblicherweise nur das Fliegenfischen erlaubt. Zu dem von Dir erwähnten Fluß Rijecina kann ich leider nichts sagen. Schade, daß Du so wenig Rückmeldung bekommst.
Mir geht es umgekehrt wie glavoc; ich habe vom Meeresfischen in südlichen Gefilden keine Ahnung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## glavoc (8. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Kroatien*

hab bissle in einem kroat. Forum mitgelesen und ein wenig Info`s gesammelt. 
Wie auch ich befürchtet habe, wirst du im Sommer kaum Wasser in dem "Bächle" finden. Zudem ist ein Wasserrückhaltewehr zwischengeschaltet. Dort hat ein Verein das Fischereirecht. Vorkommen sollen in dem oberhalb gelegenen kurzen naturnahem Abschnitt wohl Bafo`s und eine geschützte Krebsart...zu Tageskarten hab ich bisher nix gefunden...Vielleicht lohnt sich eher ein Zwischenstop unterwegs auf / an die vielen bekannten Forellengewässern? Alles was ich bisher zur Rijecina fand, klang nicht gerade vielversprechend...auch nicht zu Tageskarten... 
Mal schauen was sich noch finden läßt...
lg


----------



## sam1000-0 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Kroatien*

Ok,vielen Dank an euch.
Mal sehen was daraus wird.Fliegenfischen ist nicht mein
Ding,eher Spinnfischen.
Gruß


----------

